# screws supplied with Deepcool and coolermaster fans



## bcdxer (Aug 5, 2012)

I have tried to fix Deepcool and coolermaster 80mm cabby led fans.
Ofcourse they are good in performence, the screws supplied with them are poor. I need to apply too much pressure to fasten them..
Is there way to get rid of such screws?


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 5, 2012)

Problem is not with screws..
Its the holes...
Generally selftipping screws provided with fans create threads for themselves when tightened for 1st time. You may use a drill (~1mm smaller than screws dia) to expand holes.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Aug 5, 2012)

For the first time it will be tight afterwards it will be ok,dont worry but dont apply too much pressure the edges may break.


----------



## topgear (Aug 6, 2012)

I find absolutely no issue with the screws supplied with fans - they may not be very sleek to work with but they are god enough and gives your hand a really good exercise .

One Tip - is not to hold the fan too tightly with the vents - just hold the fans gently with t=cabinet vents - secure all of the screws loosely first and then tighten them one by one.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 6, 2012)

No fan have pre-cut thread in them. At the time of first installation you need to create that with the supplied screws, and that's why you need to apply more pressure.


----------

